# Recomended archery shops



## Arrow Flinger

I wanted to update this thread to help folks find a good reputable archery shop due to out of date info on the old thread. Please, no Slamming of any shop. Please include address and phone number is possable.


----------



## joemeadows

Whites tackle and archery ft pierce fl 772-461-6909 carl is the man


----------



## rex upshaw

army navy store in stockbridge

40 minute drive for me, but worth it.

5814 North Henry Boulevard, Stockbridge, GA 30281-3029
 (770) 389-3350 ()


----------



## jsullivan03

BowHunters Supply
108 Kilgore Road
Carrollton, Ga 30116
770-834-3044
Thu-Sat 9am-6pm



Lamar's Sporting Goods
392 Atlanta Hwy 
Rockmart, GA 30153 
(770) 684-9147


Mitch's Archery & Deer Cooler
115 Longview Drive 
Canton, GA 30114 
(770) 479-7004


----------



## scottyd917

The Foxhole Guns and Archery
Downtown Gainesville
http://foxholeoutdoors.com/default.aspx


----------



## OleRed15

Chucks Gun and Pawn
603 Watson Blvd
Warner Robins, Ga 31093
(478) 922-9851
Ask for David or Johnny


----------



## PineThirty

Southern Shooters In Lagrange.


----------



## aaron82

Georgia Outdoor Sports Hull Ga 706-425-4868


----------



## red tail

Timber Ghost 
3455 Keith Bridge Road
Cumming, GA 30041-4084
(770) 888-0920

Ask for Jody.
he will take good care of you!


----------



## jleepeters

Archery learning center in Snellville. Ill get the number and stuff up later but the website is the same as the name. 

Dale at the foxhole is good as well


----------



## MCNASTY

The Bow Shop
Hazlehurst, GA 31539
Fred Bush Road

Its 30 mins from Douglas, Vidalia, Alma, and McRae. 

Call Chet or John Conley for information
912-253-0636 (John)
912-253-9786 (Chet)

There isnt any better or more savy guys in the business than these guys.


----------



## Stumper

Army Navy store in Stockbridge in Henry Co., talk to Matt and Russ.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

FOR YOU NORTHWEST GEORGIA FOLKS:

Choo Choo Archery Etc 
4270 Bonny Oaks Dr Ste E 
Chattanooga, TN 
(423) 622-6849 

Carries High Country and Ben Pearson Compounds


----------



## lugnutz

Bass Pro Shops at Discovery Mills in Lawrenceville. That was the most outstanding service that I have ever gotten anywhere. I went in there as a  newby with a second hand bow that I had recently purchased. Bill at the archery shop helped me, He got that thing tuned up, got me the right arrows put a whisker bisquit on it, adjusted my draw length, gave me some pointers on the basics and I was shoting pretty good right in the store. He spent at least an hour workin on my bow and the only thing I paid for was the new arrows and the whisker biscuit.


----------



## patmaxam

Archery Learning Center's # is (678) 901-9861. Please do your self a favor and stop in to see George. Amazing range, awesome bows, and one of the premiere bow technician around.


----------



## rex upshaw

lugnutz said:


> Bass Pro Shops at Discovery Mills in Lawrenceville. That was the most outstanding service that I have ever gotten anywhere. I went in there as a  newby with a second hand bow that I had recently purchased. Bill at the archery shop helped me, He got that thing tuned up, got me the right arrows put a whisker bisquit on it, adjusted my draw length, gave me some pointers on the basics and I was shoting pretty good right in the store. He spent at least an hour workin on my bow and the only thing I paid for was the new arrows and the whisker biscuit.



in the past, i would have said to steer clear of bps, but bill certainly knows what he is doing and is a great guy too.


----------



## fixin2

Bear Archery Pro Shop in Gainsville, FL. Just received my new Game Over from them(close-out) and had them set my draw length and poundage. The tech did a great job and only charged $10 to ship it to my house. I live an hour or so south of G-ville and there's no way I could drive there and back for even half of that cost. It's my first compound bow and it's very accurate and quiet as well with no noticeable vibration. I bought the RTS model with all Trophy Ridge accessories including a drop-away rest. I just wish I would have gotten into archery while I was younger. It's a 60# bow and I have it set for 50# and it's really smooth to pull and is verrry forgiving.  I was a machinist by trade earlier in my career and their machine work on the riser and cams is top notch. Turns out a fellow I work with installed their first CNC mill back in the 80's or 90's. Can't wait for the season to open. I would highly recommend them to anyone.


----------



## copeland7

Tritts Sporting Goods in Dahlonega, GA

Daniel takes care of me and a bunch of other buddies, he is one of a kind....

www.tritts.com   or   706.864.1732


He is a bowtech dealer and does great work on bows!


----------



## george hancox

anyone in athens.


----------



## anderson861

who's the best archery bow technician in metro area


----------



## george hancox

anyone out there


----------



## bigmarty40

WALDENS Outdoors
247 bobby jones expressway
martinez (augusta) ga 30907
706 560 2266

tracker jack and wyatt are great


----------



## chrismower

Woods Sports Shed Watkinsville Ga. Hwy 15


----------



## george hancox

thanks chris


----------



## jychamp945

the bow garage trion, georgia


----------



## solocam01

Segars Sports  Sandersville,Ga. (478)552-1486


----------



## thmbarry

Gables in douglasville..right off fairburn rd near bankhead hwy.


----------



## pulk

Bowhunter Supply Store in Carrollton has been good to me...


----------



## One L

Solo Archery  in Albany GA


----------



## mitch9240

SOLO ARCHERY AND GUN
3937 Bemiss Rd # B
Valdosta, GA 31605-6654
(229) 671-9114
little high price but he knows what hes doing


----------



## jdthayer

Outstanding service and knowledge. Been there over a year, and I just found out about them in August. Great place to go for about everything. 

Buck-N-Bass. 4901 Summer Oak Dr. Buford GA 30518. 678-714-2825. info@shopbucknbass.com. Monday - Thursday, 9:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. ...
www.shopbucknbass.com


----------



## Rabbit

*Great Archery Shop!!*

Timberghost Hunting & Fishing

380 Richardson Rd. SE

Calhoun, GA 30701



Phone (706) 629-3423

Fax (706) 629-1937

Ask for Josh Clark


----------



## mwood1985

copeland7 said:


> Tritts Sporting Goods in Dahlonega, GA
> 
> Daniel takes care of me and a bunch of other buddies, he is one of a kind....
> 
> www.tritts.com   or   706.864.1732
> 
> 
> He is a bowtech dealer and does great work on bows!



Yeah Daniel is great. if he installs something on a bow for you and you bought the part from him he wont charge labor like other shops. i live in Marietta and im making the trip to dahlonega for a wedding today. im making it a point to carry a new to me bow i got this week and let daniel check the tuning for me. im probably gonna be late to the rehersal but bowhunting comes first lol


----------



## Austin 419

reeves hardware
main street in clayton,georgia
matthews, hoyt, and parker bows along with all the accesories


----------



## howie_r

On Target
ontarget2010@yahoo.com
334.576.0202
2418 Veterans Memorial Parkway
Lanett, AL 36863

These guys have really helped my shooting with my bow and they have Techno Hunt where you can shoot all sorts of different scenes with your bow.


----------



## sebo4wd

south side, Army Navy Store/Outdoors in Stockbridge...these guys are loaded with experience!!!

north side, Archery Traditions in Athens w/ Logan and Jim...great guys and prices


----------



## Dewey3

*Archery Learning Center*

Archery Learning Center in Snellville, GA located in the Fountain Square shopping center at US 78 & McGee rd. 1/2 mile west of US 124 intersection with US 78. 18 lane indoor 20 yard range with the best lighting ever seen in an archery range. Full service Pro Shop. They can make strings for any bow(compound, recurve, longbow or crossbow). Bow tuning by GRIV.


----------



## MathewsArcher

Archery Learning Center 
Snellville Ga. 
678-344-0035 

Talk to George He'll take good care of you.

The Fox Hole Guns and Archery
Gainsville Ga.
770-297-8500 

Talk to Dale He'll take good care of you.


----------



## bigwood56

Wood's sport shed. Watkinsville/Athens (706)338-4371


----------



## okie32541

Tackle Shack
3737 Community Rd.
Brunswick, Ga 31520
912-264-4665


----------



## Laurel Creek

Merlin Ledford at Hogseds Sporting Goods, Warne, NC, near Hiawassee GA, second to none 828-389-3088


----------



## farm7729

*Great Archery Shop in Statesboro!*

The Range
#3 College Plaza
Statesboro, Ga 30458

(912)225-3375

www.archeryattherange.com

Ask for Carl Greene. He is a local 4H archery instructor and really knows his stuff.


----------



## Big Woods

*Big Woods Goods*

Full Line Dealer for Hoyt and Parker Bows.
10 lane 22 yard Indoor Archery Range
Full Time Archery Tech 

Big Woods Goods
678-880-0493 or 678-880-0453
350 Ronnell Rd 
Canton/Hollysprings, GA 30115
www.bigwoodsgoods.com 
http://range.bigwoodsgoods.com/


----------



## RedfernBowHunter

lugnutz said:


> Bass Pro Shops at Discovery Mills in Lawrenceville. That was the most outstanding service that I have ever gotten anywhere. I went in there as a  newby with a second hand bow that I had recently purchased. Bill at the archery shop helped me, He got that thing tuned up, got me the right arrows put a whisker bisquit on it, adjusted my draw length, gave me some pointers on the basics and I was shoting pretty good right in the store. He spent at least an hour workin on my bow and the only thing I paid for was the new arrows and the whisker biscuit.



Bill is one amazing guy. He knows everything there is to bows. And he is alwasy willing to help a fellow bow hunter out. I would have to say go talk to Bill about what you need. From there he will tell you where you should go.


----------



## buckbuster01

Treetop Archery
879 Kingsbridge Road
Carrollton, Ga 30117
770-836-8891

Great guys to deal with.


----------



## dawgsfan22

I second that.

Treetop Archery has outstanding service. 
Carl does a great job.


----------



## james hyde

I have to put in a plug for the Outdoor Depot in Gainesville, glad to see Ryan and Patrick back in place. www.TheoutdoorDepot.net, 250 John Morrow Jr. Parkway, Suite 200, Gainesville Ga., 30501. 770-539-9356.


----------



## chopperdonk

yeah ryan and patrick are good, another vote for outdoor depot


----------



## wally-gator

*Bow Shop*

Go see Justin at Cedar Rock in Woodbury, GA. Worth the trip!


----------



## Matthew12

Cedar Rock Outdoors  
12261 Whitehouse Parkway
P.O. Box 308
Woodbury, Georgia 30293
Talk to Justin Collins
(706) 977-9702


----------



## whiz

*jim dunn*

omega hardware
229-528-4456

best price on hoyt bows
arrows
broadheads
traditional  bows


----------



## whiz

*andy vinson*

sportsmans outfitters
334-699-1374
dothan, ala.

WWW.SPORTSMANSOUTFITTERS.COM


----------



## whiz

*Big jim*

229-344-1616
229-420-5669
albany , ga

best arrow prices in ga.

He has what you need to go traditional.

WWW.BIGJIMSBOWCOMPANY.COM


----------



## smartin0022

Robbie Yates
Ruff and Tuff Outdoors
Chelsea, AL


----------



## Rabbit

I just gotta give another shout out for a great bow shop and hunting store.  Go see Josh for all your archery needs...

Timberghost Hunting & Fishing

380 Richardson Rd. SE

Calhoun, GA 30701



Phone (706) 629-3423

Fax (706) 629-1937

Ask for Josh Clark


----------



## HALOJmpr

mitch9240 said:


> SOLO ARCHERY AND GUN
> 3937 Bemiss Rd # B
> Valdosta, GA 31605-6654
> (229) 671-9114
> little high price but he knows what hes doing



It's now called Life Outdoors but the same owners and #s


----------



## dave21182

Archery Traditions in Athens is good.  They just got Hoyt, which requires tuning to be at a distance.  I took my Hoyt Maxxis 31, I got on Ebay.
They got Hoyt when GA Outdoor sports closed, and I personally think they do better for your bow.
Mitch mounted everything and tuned it great...  Had to bring it back for the finishing touches on the tuning, though.  I'm a lefty and they shot the PVC mount.  Now that its done, Im busting noks at forty yards.


----------



## cliff from jax

Circle C archery
Folkston ga 
Jerry and margie Great people


----------



## Heeler 4

I just took my new used Hoyt bow to The Range in Statesboro. 
I had taken it to another archery shop the week before. I asked the other shop to put on a new rest. We decided on the Ultraresthdx. After putting it on, he took it outside to paper tune it. 45 min. later we put the original rest back on because "the riser was warped and would never work with a drop down rest."
Carl Greene at The Range took the same rest and bow and had it whistling Dixie in about 30 min. He never said anything negative about the other shop. He gave me some advice as we sighted it in. Within 10 min. we were dialed in at 20 yards. I put my last arrow through the vane of my first arrow in the group. (He replaced the vane and attached it free.) I was impressed with his customer service and knowledge. He was also helping some of the team members of the GSU archery team while I was there.
The Range
#3 Plaza
Statesboro, Ga. 30458
912-225-3375


----------



## crawdad24

Check out culpepper outdoors in evans and thomson georgia.  They will handle all of your archery and hunting needs!  Largest archery selection around!


----------



## bb17

Army Navy store in Stockbridge.  Have been more than helpful with me and especially with my son.

770-389-3350


----------



## howboutthemdawgs

I just took my new bow to Buck and Bass in Buford and they were AWESOME!  Super nice and knowledgable guys.  I'm very particular with who I let touch my bow-I use to drive 2 hours to get T-Bone to work on it-but now I don't have to.  Give them a try they are easy to get to from metro Atlanta.


----------



## Chris Horsman

Adventure Outdoors in Symrna


----------



## OLE ROD

The Sport Shop II in Clarkesville Ga.
Pearson and Elite Dealer. Max will treat you right.


----------



## zach puckett

lamars 7706849147 youve got to try the techno hunt


----------



## zach puckett

lamars 7706849147 youve got to try the techno hunt


----------



## bowhunttch

*Diamondback Archery  4690 scarber rd Gibson Ga*

Awesome prices and service


----------



## diamondbowhunter

TreeTop Archery
879 Kinsbridge Rd.
Carrollton GA.
770-836-8891 

I have had many experiences with these guys. They know what the are talking about. I got my first bow there and the do awesome work. Many bows to choose from. Many other things to choose from also like bow accessories. GREAT PLACE TO GO.


----------



## Brianf

The Outdoor Depot
250 John Morrow Parkway
Gainesville, GA 30501
Phone: 770-539-9356
http://theoutdoordepot.net/

Bowtech and Mathews.


----------



## jacob321

thecrossbowstore.com


----------



## chunter

you should try Tradewind in Shrpsburg they are the new Mathews dealer in the area and the bow technician that worked at gables is working there now


----------



## psechaos

north georgia outfitters dawsonville, ga in the center of town across from the jail the number is 706-265-0020


----------



## OCGoalie2008

Archery Traditions in Athens, Ga.

21 years in the business

Selling Mathews, Hoyt, and Mission bow lines and all accesories including custom color prestretched bow Strings

2320 West Broad St. 
Athens, Ga 30648

(706) 543- 1893


----------



## onfhunter1

*never again will i go there*



Jody Hawk said:


> Steve at 12 Point Archery, located next to Piedmont Outdoors just west of Covington on I-20. 770-784-1111
> 
> Steve knows his stuff !!!!!!!!



He may know his stuff ut when it comes to dealing with people he needs to take course on that. i was raedy to buy a new bow and they treated me like crap so i  tell everyone not to go to 12 point


----------



## larrypeters83

Heeler 4 said:


> The Range
> #3 Plaza
> Statesboro, Ga. 30458
> 912-225-3375



i second this. the only shop that i will go to.


----------



## buckfever33

Northside Pawn

Columbus, GA       
Mathews, Mission, and Bear Dealer. Great Prices and do incredible work.

1648 Manchester Expressway
Columbus, GA 31904-6700
(706) 322-0561


----------



## Old Coach

Dale at the Foxhole in Gainesville, Ga is the best I've used.
They are moving out on Jesse Jewell Parkway this weekend.


----------



## firemanjones

Give Larry Chestnut a call @678-283-7431. He is THE BEST guy around. He was recommended by a friend. I have a bow that 3 shops have tried to fix. I took it to Larry and he knew exactly what was wrong and had it fixed in minutes. He has a TON of accessories the best prices around. I drove all the way from Athens to see him. I urge you to just give him a call!


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

Petersons archery in Rhine Ga.

229-385-5304


----------



## hunter8720

Timber Ghost 
3455 Keith Bridge Road
Cumming, GA 30041-4084
(770) 888-0920


----------



## bowhunttch

Diamondback Archery 4690 scarber rd gibson ga. 706 598 9834.


----------



## SheRBO

River BottomOutDoors in Franklin Georgia: Scott Knows his stuff he Has worked on bows for 20 years or more. Yes he is my husband but the man loves archery more than any thing. He loves to talk and help other's, check us out @ www.riverbottomoutdoors.net, great customer service can work on any bow out there yes I'm pluging our shop but it's all true you won't be disappointed


----------



## joshb311

farm7729 said:


> The Range
> #3 College Plaza
> Statesboro, Ga 30458
> 
> (912)225-3375
> 
> www.archeryattherange.com
> 
> Ask for Carl Greene. He is a local 4H archery instructor and really knows his stuff.



I agree that these guys are good. I have stopped by several times with a number of questions for them regarding selecting my first compound and generally picking their brains for any available help. They have been friendly and informative and would definitely recommend them to anyone in the area.


----------



## jbales

Brianf said:


> The Outdoor Depot
> 250 John Morrow Parkway
> Gainesville, GA 30501
> Phone: 770-539-9356
> http://theoutdoordepot.net/
> 
> Bowtech and Mathews.



I second that, I'll share just one small story that keeps me coming back.  I took my 8 and 5 year old boys in there and they spent as long, if not longer with them setting up their new bows (and one was almost a toy bow) than they did/do with an adult.  The people that take care of you and yours are the ones I go to first when I want something!


----------



## Big Doe Down

buckfever33 said:


> Northside Pawn
> 
> Columbus, GA
> Mathews, Mission, and Bear Dealer. Great Prices and do incredible work.
> 
> 1648 Manchester Expressway
> Columbus, GA 31904-6700
> (706) 322-0561



Agreed, and also Southern Shooters in Lagrange. Travis is one of the best in the business.


----------



## JBG07

jbales said:


> I second that, I'll share just one small story that keeps me coming back.  I took my 8 and 5 year old boys in there and they spent as long, if not longer with them setting up their new bows (and one was almost a toy bow) than they did/do with an adult.  The people that take care of you and yours are the ones I go to first when I want something!



The Outdoor Depot is great.  I took an old Bear my father in law gave me to Patrick to be tuned up and he did a phenomenal job and was as nice as could be.  In fact, I had such a great experience I am going to them to buy a new Mathews this weekend!


----------



## Bowhunterga

hunter8720 said:


> Timber Ghost
> 3455 Keith Bridge Road
> Cumming, GA 30041-4084
> (770) 888-0920



Great guys here!!


----------



## MBH6333

Kinda new to the whole bow thing, But I cant imagine any being much better than Wildcat Archery in the Savannah area... Pooler to be exact...


----------



## rackshack

Tradewinds of Newnan, Great group of guys. Give them a little time. They are receiving new merchandise daily. And they are a Mathews bow dealer with a great bow tech. Good luck Chris! "Billy"
Give them a call at : 770-755-7154


----------



## spencer12

mitch9240 said:


> SOLO ARCHERY AND GUN
> 3937 Bemiss Rd # B
> Valdosta, GA 31605-6654
> (229) 671-9114
> little high price but he knows what hes doing



Yep great place do all my bowhunting needs there.


----------



## DouglasB.

rackshack said:


> Tradewinds of Newnan, Great group of guys. Give them a little time. They are receiving new merchandise daily. And they are a Mathews bow dealer with a great bow tech. Good luck Chris! "Billy"
> Give them a call at : 770-755-7154



I've been trying to call these guys for days now without an answer on their phone. Are they licensed to do work on Mathews.... or are they another self proclaimed dealer? Don't want my warranty voided.


----------



## cradams10

Walt Wood on HWY 15 between Watkinsville and Greensboro. Great guy, he'll shoot you straight for sure.


----------



## DouglasB.

onfhunter1 said:


> he may know his stuff ut when it comes to dealing with people he needs to take course on that. I was raedy to buy a new bow and they treated me like crap so i  tell everyone not to go to 12 point



x9382749283743293874


----------



## savedjim

Dublin Hunting and Fishing
1099 N Jefferson Street
Dublin, GA 31021
478-272-8322
Ask for Jim


----------



## RWT

I would like yo say thanks to Randy for the excellent one on one service and advice. The expertise at Nontypical Archery is second to none ! I just picked up my Limb Saver bow it is tuned to perfection thanks to Randy . I've never been able to shoot like this before. This the first two of many 2 shot groups @ 40 yards! Thanks again Randy you provide top self service.
678-361-4106 Woodstock Ga.


----------



## bucknut11

farm7729 said:


> The Range
> #3 College Plaza
> Statesboro, Ga 30458
> 
> (912)225-3375
> 
> www.archeryattherange.com
> 
> Ask for Carl Greene. He is a local 4H archery instructor and really knows his stuff.





Been in statesboro over a year and never knew that was there, going to check it out when i go back to school, thanks


----------



## WMA hunter

*River Bottom Outdoors*

I tried a couple spots close to home, and they were ok. So one weekend I decided to drive about an hour to go down and check out this River Bottom Outdoors and I'M GLAD I DID  Scott and Don are two great guys and this place is country as they come. This guys shoot you straight and don't try and sell you something that you don't need. Scott has been a bow tech for about 25yrs and can fix anything ( or throw it away  just kidding Scott)They are a PSE Dealer, Darton Dealer and all kinds of stuff in stock, they have expanded their shop so it's much larger now. Bowhunters, shooters or just plain sportman if your looking to go somewhere that you will be told the truth and laugh and have a great time while getting great service, go down to River Bottom Outdoors in Franklin, GA.  or call them 678-378-0816      P.S check out their web-site www.riverbottomotudoors.net


----------



## BIG P

*Bess Archee Shop*

I has to say it b Academy Archeree in morland GA . his name b larry chesnut he b da bess that i nose off in da state


----------



## nontypicalhunter

*Nontypical Archery*

Nontypical Archery in Woodstock (678-361-4106) run by Mr. Randy Cooper is the place to bring your archery-related needs! The (pinacle of archery knowledge) shop is sure to ready you for the upcoming season! Offering many (nontypical) services, unheard of at other shops, Randy often works one on one with shooters to perfect shooting abilities. He often coaches archers in their form on his (on site) bow-range. 
Fast, reliable work is what to expect from Nontypical Archery LLC. Do yourself a huge favor; go see Randy and be READY when the trophy of a lifetime steps out.


----------



## gators0123

Any bowhunter in the greater Atlanta area or northern suburbs should to take notice of Nontypical Archery.  I have been to the big box stores and also the three local shops in Marietta, Canton and Gainesville (without naming names I think you know which stores I am talking about) since I live in Atlanta and I am driving to any of them.  Then I was referred to Nontypical Archery and I have never seen anyone take the type of care in his craft as Randy.  He is just like all of us and in the fraternity of bowhunters.  He treated me like a friend and my bow like it were his own.  He went above and beyond on every level, including even picking my bow up at my office...THAT WAS AMAZING.  It is a home-based business so his prices are great and the shop had anything and everything from tools and parts to do it all.  The range out back was nice to sight in from 50 and 60 yards even.  Feel free to give drop me a line if you have any questions.  Thanks!


----------



## BigBrett

Diamond Back Archery
4690 Scarber RD.
Gibon, GA 30810
706-598-9834
706-551-1863

James is a great guy and you can't beat his prices. Had my 10 year old bow shootin like a brand spankin new one in an hour.


----------



## Maximus1215

I had my bow restrung and tuned  by George at Archery Learning Center in Snellville.  He did an awesome job with my bow.


----------



## buckfever24

I want to share an extraordinary experience I had while visiting a new archery Pro Shop in Woodstock called "NONTYPICAL ARCHERY". I am a female shooter and have been involved in archery for about 6 years. I shoot a Diamond bow and was having several issues with it just not fitting me right, peep rotating, the back was soft and other little things that all together had me frustrated. I found Nontypical on the GON Forum where people were really giving Mr. Cooper high remarks. I live in Alpharetta and although it was a bit of a trip to see him, it wasn't that bad. First, I called Mr. Cooper and told him that I didn't get off until 5:00 pm and that with traffic I probably wouldn't be able to get to his shop until about 6 pm. He told me that even though his shop closes at 5pm he would wait on me. I don't know of anyone else who would wait for an hour after closing time to see a customer these days. The shop was easy to find. I was met with a stong built, stocky man with gray hair and a huge smile. After our hellos I told him about the problems I was having with the bow as he loooked at it. The shop at Nontypical is just that, a bow tuning and repair shop. It is equipped with everything and more you would expect to see in a high end Pro Shop to address any kind of problem a bow can have. He even has a complete, custom arrow cutting and fletching section. Because Randy doesn't carry any inventory he has the best prices anywhere but he can get a consumer ANYTHING they could want through the network of distributers and dealerships he has established with a host of major manufacturers. Mr. Cooper immediatley began to show me things about my bow that I didn't know even though I'd been shooting it for over a year. The first thing that he found was a missing E-clip that keeps the axle from coming out of the limb. He showed me that because the clip was gone, the limb tip and cam had begun to seperate and the cam was actually moving back and forth on the axle. No wonder I couldn't hit anything twice! After replacing the clip he hooked the bow up to a hook in the ceiling of the shop, pulled it down and checked the timing which was off as much as 1/4 in. The cams were out of time with each other. He showed me the arrow sitting on the rest pointing down at an angle and said the nocking point was in the wrong location or the limbs were out of even tiller. Long story short, I stood there with my mouth wide open as this man went into what could only be described as automatic trouble shooting mode. I  was blown away at the things he was able to see with trained eyes that I would have never seen or found. Some of the problems like the missing clip would have caused me to get hurt if the axle had worked out and come apart. Mr.Cooper or " COOP" as he likes to be called took a true and genuine interest in my bow, the problems it had and in trying to help me. To me, this was such a breath of fresh air because I've been to the other so called archery shops in Canton, Cartersville, Smyrna and Norcross with long lines and people with huge attitudes and arrogance. Mr. Cooper gave me all the time I needed, answered my questions with intelligence and was polite. He showed me the little things that make all the difference when you are shooting. He helped adjust my release where it fits me now better than ever. I left my bow with him and I'm sure when I get it back it will be better than new. With the improvements in my form that he showed me how to make as well as setting my bow up to pull more smoothly and have a firmer back wall, it is going to be like starting all over again but doing it right and having fun at it as well. I don't know about you but I've found myself a new archery Proshop to go to and a person who knows how to treat his clients. Randy said simply " He lives life by the Golden Rule". " He treats everyone the same way he would hope to be treated in return." Speaking of return, I'll be returning there from now on whether it's to get my bow tweaked or for hunting or for getting the sight leveled for a 3-D shoot. Mr. Cooper has my loyalty and business. I learned a lot with Nontypical Archery and if you want the same one on one experience with someone who really cares about you and your equipment and knows what they are talking about, call Randy. Nontypical Archery 678-361-4106. He's located in Woodstock near Hwy. 140 and Earney Rd. The address is 205 Chrokee Springs Way Woodstock, Ga. 30188. He's pretty busy but, I'm sure he can get your bow straightened out before the season starts. One more thing as if this weren't already enough, he is delivering my bow back to me, AT WORK, so I won't have to fight the traffic in the evening and he is doing it FOR FREE! Do what I did and give him a call. All things considered, the experience I had was truely "NONTYPICAL." I think that is what the name really means.


----------



## BlackBore

bigmarty40 said:


> WALDENS Outdoors
> 247 bobby jones expressway
> martinez (augusta) ga 30907
> 706 560 2266
> 
> tracker jack and wyatt are great



I walked into this archery shop looking to purchase a bow set up. Looking to spend over a grand on a nice rig. Well when I inquired about some of their archery equipment, the staff was short with me, and did not seemed interested in selling their product to me, so I took their actions personally and took my business else where.


----------



## TwentySix

MCNASTY said:


> The Bow Shop
> Hazlehurst, GA 31539
> Fred Bush Road
> 
> Its 30 mins from Douglas, Vidalia, Alma, and McRae.
> 
> Call Chet or John Conley for information
> 912-253-0636 (John)
> 912-253-9786 (Chet)
> 
> There isnt any better or more savy guys in the business than these guys.



Yes, the Conleys are great. You will not find anyone who can tune a Hoyt better than John. 

The shop will have limited hours with bow season in, so call before you plan a trip.


----------



## Ggav97

Non-Typical Archery in Alpharetta is awesome!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

The Fox Hole 
Gainesville GA.


----------



## Pointer07

X2 Red Tail. Guys at Timber Ghost in Cumming are very knowledgeable and helpful. Quality of quantity looks to be their model. I recommend anyone travel the extra miles for expert help and products


----------



## JimDraper

onfhunter1 said:


> He may know his stuff ut when it comes to dealing with people he needs to take course on that. i was raedy to buy a new bow and they treated me like crap so i  tell everyone not to go to 12 point



I'll second that he(Steve@ 12 POINT ARCHERY) will never get another dime of my money.


----------



## Lake_and_stream

Great news for North Georgia bow hunters . Bargain Barn in jasper has a new bow tech . Leland is the guys name and he is pretty cool and knows his stuff. I have been in there 3 times in two weeks and he has helped me out with every thing I needed.  

If you are in the area or are looking for someone to service your archery needs give him a try. 
 BARGAIN BARN
3622 Camp Road
P .O. Box 700
Jasper, GA 30143
706- 253 -WHOA (9462 ) Fax: 706- 253- 9465
HOURS OF OPERATION:
Monday through Saturday
9 :30 am until 8: 00 pm
Sunday 10: 00 am - 6 :00 pm
E- mail Us : brendac@bargainbarn .com


----------



## moose266

Circle C Archery
Folkston, GA
912-496-6318


----------



## Sureshot120

Clay at Gables Sporting goods in Douglasville Ga is one of the Best Bow techs in metro Atlanta. He may hurt your feelings if your bow is a piece of crap he may tell you the truth but he knows his Bows.


----------



## onfhunter1

Go to TQ Archery  in Eatonton and See BIG John he knows his stuff, great customer service too. he set my bow up for me and if you looke at the picture theses are shots at 60 yards was playing around in the back yard.so thanks again big john you got a customer for life and i will be back to get one of them pse you let me shoot today


----------



## Chase4556

Visited The Range over in Statesboro today. Staff was great, and very helpful. I dropped my bow off to get a set of custom strings made IN HOUSE by them. While there my buddy decided to buy a brand new rig, and they took the time to get him fully set-up and on target. Real good people.


----------



## Todd E

Chris Cape
Baynes Army Store
118 S Wayne ST
Milledgeville, GA

Excellent service and prices.


----------



## Gamikatsu

OleRed15 said:


> Chucks Gun and Pawn
> 603 Watson Blvd
> Warner Robins, Ga 31093
> (478) 922-9851
> Ask for David or Johnny



++++++++10000000

THOSE GUYS are awesome... they've turned down work, because it wasn't necessary to do to my bow.


----------



## HossBog

I was searching just now for a shop near me in Columbia County, and found Walden's here on this site! I have been in there one time several years ago, but didn't know if they were still on Bobby Jones Expressway - they are - and I am going in today.

We are indeed blessed in our wonderful state of Georgia (SC next door to me too) to have some great guys working in these shops. This post was very helpful to me as a new archer; thanks guys!


----------



## jeep983

Backwoods Archery
805 Cairo Rd
Thomasville,GA
229-226-3276
Chef is a great guy and knows his bows. He is PSE but will work on any bow. Good selection of accessories also.


----------



## JimLandt

Anyone know anything about Larry 4-way in Monticello?  They caring Martin bows.  Any good?


----------



## bonecollector56

W-d archery Cartersville ga. Great guy 
http://www.wdarchery.com/


----------



## stickandstrang

*New eBay store*

I've just opened an eBay archery store for a friend who will be opening a bow shop which will be called Currahee Outdoors here in Toccoa soon. We are trying to bring you the best possible prices on eBay for archery related items where we can. Check us out at http://stores.ebay.com/Currahee-Outdoors
Thanks and we hope to do buisness with you soon.


----------



## bakers5863

Nontypical Archery located in Woodstock, a home-based shop owned and operated by Randy Cooper is a wonderful place to visit. Randy is very knowledgeable and his personal service and friendly attitude has earned him our respect, friendship and business. Would highly recommend to anyone in this area to check him out, you will not ever walk away from there disappointed.


----------



## BPowell92

Lamar's Sporting Goods in Rockmart is pretty good as long as you ask for the bald guy.


----------



## RangerJ

BP1992 said:


> Lamar's Sporting Goods in Rockmart is pretty good as long as you ask for the bald guy.



I think the bald guy is Richard Whatley, he is the only one I want to work on my bow.


----------



## TurkeyBird

Culpepper Outdoors in Evans.  Great people to deal with and great selection of archery equipment.


----------



## bwsmith

+1 for Nontypical Archery in Woodstock.  Randy really took care of getting my new bow set up and tweaked to fit me right.  It was like night and day.  He did such a good job that I took my dad's bow up there shortly afterwards to get tuned and tweaked.  Been to a few "experts" to get set up as a new archer the last year and I can't see taking my bow anywhere else.  I was shooting very inconsistently and it turns out that two pro shops had my draw length wrong!  Randy set me up with a longer draw and all of the sudden all of the anchor points and form issues fell into place instantly and I was shooting decent groups at 50 yards at his outdoor range.


----------



## Lionheart2881

Rabbit said:


> Timberghost Hunting & Fishing
> 
> 380 Richardson Rd. SE
> 
> Calhoun, GA 30701
> 
> 
> 
> Phone (706) 629-3423
> 
> Fax (706) 629-1937
> 
> Ask for Josh Clark



these guys ARE great. and i absolutly LOVE thier indoor rande. its the first of its kind ive ever seen. where else are you going to find a range where you can shoot at moving targets. the video feed on the screen is absolutly great.


----------



## Lionheart2881

if you want dependability, good prices and great down home country service on your bows, go see P.J. at THE HUNTIN SHACK in cartersville ga. he does all the work on both my bows. my compound and crossbow. and he's got the most competitive prices ive seen in a while.


----------



## jprairie

T3 outdoors Valdosta Georgia


----------



## 12ptsteve

ace hardware in social circle ga has a full line archery PRO SHOP. they have a huge inventory of hoyt,pse,bowtech,and mathews bows. excellent assessories and a very, very knowlegeable staff with 28 years experience and hoyt prostaff members and certified level 3 nfaa and usa archery coaches on hand to help. great customer service and EVERYTHING you need in stock. 


181 south chorekee st.
social circle, ga 300025
(770)464-3354


----------



## pstrahin

rackshack said:


> Tradewinds of Newnan, Great group of guys. Give them a little time. They are receiving new merchandise daily. And they are a Mathews bow dealer with a great bow tech. Good luck Chris! "Billy"
> Give them a call at : 770-755-7154



When I went into Tradewinds, the guy was more interested in reading his mail than he was answering my questions.  I bought a bow somewhere else.


----------



## Big John

Lake Oconee Golf & Archery
601 Oak St Eatonton, GA 31024
706-484-0070


----------



## SOS KEN

Archery Academy Newnan, Moreland, Lagrange Area Coweta County.

Larry Chestnut 678-283-7431


----------



## dshort

Archery Connection.
3022 Lakewood Drive
Phenix City,AL 36867
(334)480-9997.
------------------------
35 Lane Indoor
20 Target Indoor 3-D
20 Target Outdoor 3-D
Video Archery.

30,000 sq.ft. of archery under one roof!


----------



## onfhunter1

Big John said:


> Lake Oconee Golf & Archery
> 601 Oak St Eatonton, GA 31024
> 706-484-0070



Guys go and check out this archery shop you will not be sorry.John is one of the best archery techs.so go by the and just ask for big john


----------



## BowedUP

SOS KEN said:


> Archery Academy Newnan, Moreland, Lagrange Area Coweta County.
> 
> Larry Chestnut 678-283-7431


Not sure, but I was told this guy went out of business???  I do know that I have bought several bows from Scott Parrott at Riverbottom Outdoors and the experience was awesome!!!  He spends ALOT of time with ya. You deffinetly feel welcome there. He is in Heard County on Hwy 34....... 678-378-0816


----------



## Jayare1870

I agree with the Timber Ghost post


----------



## palmer1155

Just got back from the Foxhole and I can't say enough about how helpful Dale was.  He fixed a poor job another shop did in restringing my bow and helped me get set up and shooting right. Awesome guy to work with.


----------



## Buffco

Okefenokee Cycle Center
2817 US Hwy 84
Blackshear GA.

912-807-1002

Bought my first bow here a few months ago.  Never bow hunted before.  The staff (Chris) were very helpful and professional.  They know their stuff.  Chris set me up with a Brute X2 and complete package.  He's also been very helpful the few times I've gone back for adjustments/questions/etc.

Highly recommend.  Not much on this board for extreme SouthEast GA so I thought I'd throw this up here.


----------



## HOWCO

*Woods In Watkinsville*

Woods
Just off hwy 15 south of Watkinsville 
Walt spent more than an hour helping my son with his new bow. Very good shop and great with kids!
if you need something this is an honest shop with first class work!


----------



## hunterz

*Monticello Farm and Garden*

Monticello Farm and Garden
11 Short Street 
Monticello GA 31064
(706) 468 6004

New owners since June 1
Just opening up bow shop and selling / servicing Obessesion Bows


----------



## jasonyoung

Anything near Acworth>


----------



## GaLarry

*Cedar Rock Outdoors*

I was lucky enough to win the raffled Mathews Z7 Extreme at the GON Blast August 4 !   

It was not the right draw length for me so GON directed me to Cedar Rock Outdoors for the correct draw. Justin at C.R.O. was great, not only did he offer me my draw he let me exchange the Z7 for the Heli M and set it up for me. Can't thank him enough, excellent customer service !


----------



## stickandstrang

*Currahee Outdoors Grand Opening*

Id like to invite you all to the Grand Opening of Curahee Outd
	
	




		PHP:
	



oors on monday Sept 1st. We have a full service bowshop and a huge inventory of all the latest gear. Comecheck it out at 2183 Clary Connector Eastanollee GA....... Its just outside Toccoa on Hwy 17 South approx 3 miles from Walmart on the right.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

Gonna have to put in another plug for Tritts Sporting Goods in Dahlonega. Down to earth, knows his stuff, doesn't charge labor on stuff you buy there and he installs it, and answers all my questions. (and I ask ALOT  )


----------



## NugeForPres

*Wildcat Archery-Pooler*

Wildcat Archery & Hunting Supply, Inc.
1370 US Hwy 80 E Ste A
Pooler, GA 31322
912-965-9453

wildcatarchery@bellsouth.net

www.wildcatarchery.com


----------



## rifleroom

*these guys...*



MCNASTY said:


> The Bow Shop
> Hazlehurst, GA 31539
> Fred Bush Road
> 
> Its 30 mins from Douglas, Vidalia, Alma, and McRae.
> 
> Call Chet or John Conley for information
> 912-253-0636 (John)
> 912-253-9786 (Chet)
> 
> There isnt any better or more savy guys in the business than these guys.


are the best we have around here!


----------



## Gajbird

*The Bow shop in Hazlehurst, Ga.*

I owned and operated my own shop for years (Milligan's Creek Archery and Dennis's Sport shop)...I had four different bow lines, and I've hunted and shot competitive archery for >25 years...
 John Connelly at "The Bow Shop" is THE BEST BOW TECHNICIAN I've ever seen....I've been to schools, dealer schools and spent a weekend with the engineers at Bear archery on their ranch....I've met a lot of the founders of the businesses we buy from now and the celebrities who shoot their products...and again John is the best I've seen...I don't go there a lot but I've known them for years and I am quoted as saying "John Connelly can absolutely heal a bow" not only that but he will spend hours on one until it's tuned and drilling targets....Archerytalk members will know what "Crackerized" is but I promise you it can not be better than a tune from John connelly at "The Bow Shop" in Hazlehurst, Ga...912-375-7056

Jay Murray


----------



## monster012211

x2 on John Connelly. My brother used to work with him when they were in Athens and he said the same thing. I worked at the same shop there in Athens a couple of years after my brother left. I'm pretty good myself on getting one setup and tuned really good, but from the stories I've heard of  him, he's in a league of his own. Never been down to his shop, but I know if I were in the area, thats where I'd go, provided I didn't have the equipment to do it myself


----------



## andrewechols31

dawgsfan22 said:


> I second that.
> 
> Treetop Archery has outstanding service.
> Carl does a great job.


Don't forget David.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

A reminder
"I wanted to update this thread to help folks find a good reputable archery shop due to out of date info on the old thread. Please, no Slamming of any shop. Please include address and phone number is possable. "  I have had to delete a couple of post for negative comments.


----------



## 1shot1kill

The Bow Shop in Hazlehurst Ga......John conley is the bow whisperer!!!!.......they don't shoot paper.....just critters.....trust me,they(him and chet)know what works,and you will be hard pressed to find someone more interested in your success as a hunter!!


----------



## willholl79

I'll add the Money Mizer archery shop in Macon.  I took my LH Switchback in there to have Trey look at an undesirable noise it was making while drawing.  A few seconds on the bow press and he had it drawing quit again.  I knew I was due for a cable and string and he had them in stock, so I left it with him yesterday.  I picked up the bow this afternoon and got home to shoot it. WOW!,  It has never shot as smooth, quite, and accurate!  The first 3 shots were touching at 25 yds.  This thing is driving tacks.  Inventory is good as well as prices.


----------



## Taylor Co.

willholl79 said:


> I'll add the Money Mizer archery shop in Macon.  I took my LH Switchback in there to have Trey look at an undesirable noise it was making while drawing.  A few seconds on the bow press and he had it drawing quit again.  I knew I was due for a cable and string and he had them in stock, so I left it with him yesterday.  I picked up the bow this afternoon and got home to shoot it. WOW!,  It has never shot as smooth, quite, and accurate!  The first 3 shots were touching at 25 yds.  This thing is driving tacks.  Inventory is good as well as prices.


Thank You, William! I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## SpinrB8

Go see Johnny at:
Chucks Gun and Pawn
603 Watson Blvd
Warner Robins, Ga 31093
(478) 922-9851

Sorry if this is a repost...


----------



## avmech

NugeForPres said:


> Wildcat Archery & Hunting Supply, Inc.
> 1370 US Hwy 80 E Ste A
> Pooler, GA 31322
> 912-965-9453
> 
> wildcatarchery@bellsouth.net
> 
> www.wildcatarchery.com



Another for Wildcat.  Great people there


----------



## devil-dog

Gajbird said:


> I owned and operated my own shop for years (Milligan's Creek Archery and Dennis's Sport shop)...I had four different bow lines, and I've hunted and shot competitive archery for >25 years...
> John Connelly at "The Bow Shop" is THE BEST BOW TECHNICIAN I've ever seen....I've been to schools, dealer schools and spent a weekend with the engineers at Bear archery on their ranch....I've met a lot of the founders of the businesses we buy from now and the celebrities who shoot their products...and again John is the best I've seen...I don't go there a lot but I've known them for years and I am quoted as saying "John Connelly can absolutely heal a bow" not only that but he will spend hours on one until it's tuned and drilling targets....Archerytalk members will know what "Crackerized" is but I promise you it can not be better than a tune from John connelly at "The Bow Shop" in Hazlehurst, Ga...912-375-7056
> 
> Jay Murray



X2  - John is the man to see! Very knowledgable. I guarantee you'll leave educated.


----------



## MadDawg51

I've seen a couple of posts on Outdoor Depot in Gainesville.  This is just to add my story about Patrick and Ryan who are the archery gurus there.  I am returning to archery after many years away.  My last bow was a recurve.  I couldn't pay the entry fee for Matthews or Bowtech and they didn't have anything left in my price range.  After I bought my PSE Brute X from Academy and let them set it up for me, I visited Patrick at Outdoor Depot.  He spent an hour re-setting the bow, working with me on form, and setting arrow length.  He reduced draw weight, softened the valley, and adjusted draw length.  In an hour, the bow felt comfortable in my hands.  Three weeks later, I am putting arrows in a 3" circle from 30 yards and 4 times today had 2 shafts aligned and touching in the target.  I returned today to buy a few more arrows.  Ryan was taking the first bites of lunch at 3 p.m. when I walked in.  He immediately set lunch aside.  I told him I would look around while he finished lunch.  He responded with, "That's not the way we do things here.  We get a bite when we can." Then, started cutting arrows.  Every time I enter the shop, the response is the same.  Great service, great help, and friendly treatment.  I am becoming a better archer because of Patrick and Ryan.


----------



## SpinrB8

Go see Danny McCullum @
OCONEE BAIT & TACKLE
 754 CENTRAL DRIVE 
DUBLIN, GA 31027
 478-272-3551 

One heckuva guy!


----------



## walton1

whats a good archery shop in the metro atlanta area


----------



## sepk

*Outdoor depot*

Went to Outdoor Depot in Gainseville yesterday.  I tell every time I go in there I come out saying how good service I get from the whole staff.  Ryan and Patrick are the best and friendliest people.  They are the best that I have seen yet.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's

Go down to ACE hardware in Social Circle and check out the pro shop that they have its fully loaded with just about everything you could want or need. Plus they have two great techs down there between Kenneth and Steve they will get you fixed right up.


----------



## Munkywrench

http://local.onlineathens.com/archery+traditions.9.12981828p.home.html

Archery traditions in Athens ga. Great guys. They are more about selling and working on bows in my opinion though. Not much on gear


----------



## ztemple1

treetop carrollton ga


----------



## john costa

Wood's sport shed. Watkinsville/Athens (706)338-4371
Walter is a great guy. Goes the extra mile. He spent several hours yesterday showing my 14 yr old the "ropes " on his new Parker. Thanks Walt.


----------



## LancefromGA

Bass Pro Shop in Macon is OK if they are not too busy. They can set up the bow for you  and test fire at 20 yards.  Check all your equipment adjustment before your leave and ask for the documentation for you bow.  They keep it in the bow range. They will also cut your arrows and add any sights and mounts.


----------



## ranger1977

Discount Sporting Goods
3106 East Walnut Ave.
Dalton, GA 30721
706-226-1604
They sell boots, camo, guns, bows, tackle and several other items. They have lay-away too.
Ask for Josh or Tony.


----------



## GameBlaster

Check out J-Bo's Archery Shop in Madison, GA, 706-474-4994

Had been having problems out of my Hoyt and arrows not flying right after taking to a couple of different shops nearby. He put me in the press and checked a few things, and now its shooting better than I can. Great service and super nice guy. Give Johnny a call.


----------



## onfhunter1

Johnny is a great guy took the time and got my pse and my Hoyt shooting great and did not break the bank either so go by and see j-Bo you will not be sorry


----------



## DaddyVdub

NonTypical Archery, Woodstock, GA major brands dealer and sells new and slightly worn anything you want or need and from what I could tell of his shop he can tech, rebuild or fix anything you’ve got.  Give him a holler, he’ll treat you right.

NonTypical Archery
Randy Cooper
678.361.4106


----------



## TattooedBowHunter

+1 social circle ace. Great guys there. Wont take any of my bows else where


----------



## Jason Stringer

Went to tree top in Carrollton last Friday they fixed my sons bow they done us right. A+


----------



## bigbuck35

RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
678-378-0816
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

If you have never been to RBO then you should definitely give them a try!! Scott Parrott has been in archery in some form or fashion for 30 years and he does a great job! His archery shop can be located at the address posted above. River Bottom Outdoors deals with an abundance of name brand items such as PSE, Darton, T.R.U. Ball, Gold Tip, and Bodoodle just to name a few. Scott will work on pretty much anything that you bring in. He and the gang at RBO are very knowledgeable and very courteous. He is there to help you find what is best for you!!! Whether you have a hunting bow, tournament bow, or no bow at all, RBO has something to fit your needs. Need a new string, bow tune up, dozen arrows, new sight? RBO is the place to go!! I promise that you will be treated well and your first visit will definitely not be your last!! In addition the the archery shop, RBO has a 3D Tournament every month from January through August!!! If you've never been out to shoot a 3D tournament at RBO the next one is just around the corner(March 24th)!! Come on out and join in the fun!! Scott can be reached most any time that he's not fighting fires in Heard Co. and he will do all that he can to help you find a solution to your archery problems!!


----------



## GATideHunter

dshort said:


> Archery Connection.
> 3022 Lakewood Drive
> Phenix City,AL 36867
> (334)480-9997.
> ------------------------
> 35 Lane Indoor
> 20 Target Indoor 3-D
> 20 Target Outdoor 3-D
> Video Archery.
> 
> 30,000 sq.ft. of archery under one roof!



I highly recommend them as well! Extremely helpful with setting up my 2013 PSE Stinger 3G!


----------



## C Cape

Satilla River Outdoors
200 N Madison Ave
Douglas, GA 31533
912-383-0055


----------



## diamond iceman

need to check out randy cooper at nontypical archery in woodstock great guy and great services he does it out of his house cant say enough about how good my bow shoots after he was done with it


----------



## olinprice

Diamond back archery shop james weeks best around by far. Gibson ga


----------



## Todd E

Lake Oconee Golf and Archery
Eatonton 
Big John

Highly recommended. Super person. Awesome at helping.
Customer focused !!

Following several folks advice, I went and spent the afternoon here with John. Got my bow re tuned, arrows, nocs, felt..............and some wonderful shooting advice. John looked at my form and then gave some advice that, along with a tune, has me shooting far better. 

Thanks John  !!!!!


----------



## olinprice

Diamondback archery shop Scarber rd gibson ga best shop ever imo. diamondbackarcheryshop.com checkem out.


----------



## olinprice

Diamond back archery shop James Weeks  gibson ga diamondbackarcheryshop.com


----------



## twranger

*Archery Shops*

Mitch's Archery shop in canton has always treated me great.


----------



## tonyhayes201

Discount Sporting Goods 
Dalton, GA 30721
(706)226-1604  

They sell Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, Diamond, and Mission and have 2 trained technicians and the best prices around the area


----------



## bulldawg bowhunter

*pro shop*

patrick and ryan at outdoor depot in gainesville ga 770-539-9356


----------



## Big John

*Lake Oconee Golf & Archery*

Lake Oconee Golf & Archery
601 Oak St Eatonton, GA
706-484-0070
Hoyt-PSE-Parker

Also have an indoor range.


----------



## booger branch benelli

Southern style archery in Roam. Awesome service and terry is a great bow tech and tuner. His shop will be where I buy and take my bows from now on.


----------



## Etoncathunter

ranger1977 said:


> Discount Sporting Goods
> 3106 East Walnut Ave.
> Dalton, GA 30721
> 706-226-1604
> They sell boots, camo, guns, bows, tackle and several other items. They have lay-away too.
> Ask for Josh or Tony.




I have to 2nd this one. They were a great help getting me set up for the 1st time. They were also the ONLY shop I could find locally that had stuff in stock for LEFT HANDED people.


----------



## serenityseeker

*Trey at Money Mizer in MACON*

I have to add +1 for Trey at Money Mizer in Macon. I haven't bowhunted in nearly 15 years. I geeked out and did the obligatory research and knew about what I wanted. He talked to me, I stepped up about 1 level in terms of quality and price based on his recommendation. He took time to set me up, draw length, peep site etc, release, arrows, whole deal. Took me outside to shoot and make sure I was satisfied. The bow is great, set-up is great, and I am way satisfied with not only the product but with all the time he took and effort he put into it. I don't think I could have gotten close to the same level of service at a big box store (was going to roll the dice and go to Bass Pro). 
Was a 1.5 hour drive for me and I will continue to do all my business with him.
Recommended highly


----------



## kno3mike

Any place around Blue Ridge, Ga. ?


----------



## Sporkuser

Here is a little something about Matt and the guys at Army Navy in Stockbridge.  

My kids got the archery bug and my daughters 6th birthday was coming up.  I bought her a Diamond Atomic with "Pink" limbs.  Now lets just say that their "Pink" is not really "Pink" its really dull.  My daughter was not all that happy about it (Really down right upset).  Matt and Nathan saw this and intervened by asking her if she would like to put more pink on her bow.  After a very bright pink d-loop, Sling, and peep tube.  The look on her face was priceless after that.  She could not wait to draw it.  After shooting for a year and 2 inches added to her drawn length she is one happy girl (She turns 7 on 9/8).

My son's Mission Craze was ordered and set up perfectly for him by them.  He could not be happier about having a bright green bow with a zebra pattern on it (Don't ask, that what he wanted and that's what he got.)

I was also having a very hard time locating a left handed bow in my price range.  I called 9 shops and every one of them told me that they would order one but I would have to buy it.  Knowing better I declined their offers and decided to make one more call.  I called down to the shop and Matt said that he had 10+ bows in my price range.  I shot bows for 2 hours and made my choice.  He ordered my bow set it up and I could not be happier with it.  So if you are looking for a left handed bow and having a hard time locating it, call them.

They treat everyone in there the same no matter what bow you have or how much you are going to spend.  They are a solid group of guys in there and they will get my return business for a long time.  I don't mind the 45 minute drive either.


----------



## Derekb01

Gable Sporting Goods
6250 Fairburn Rd, Douglasville, GA

+1 (770) 942-5397

Hours:
Mon-Sat	8am–6:30pm
Sun	Closed

Clay and the staff are great!


----------



## BowdenCRX

Big Rack Tackle Shack in Hartwell, GA nice guys bought some black eagle arrows. I think there a PSE,BEAR,HIGH COUNTRY, and PARKER Crossbows. Not really a big archery department but they had what I wanted.


----------



## BobbyNSian03

Mitch's Archery
115 Longview Dr
Canton, ga 30114
770.479.7004
Licensed Mathews/mission dealer and takes FANTASTIC care of us and our bows!!


----------



## AlmostHeavenWV

Randy Cooper
678.361.4106 

More than just a tech. As detailed and thorough as you could ever want or imagine.  The man is the MAN when it comes to quality service. Simply takes care of you as if you were his own.


----------



## Rabbit

*Legacy Outdoors*



Lionheart2881 said:


> these guys ARE great. and i absolutly LOVE thier indoor rande. its the first of its kind ive ever seen. where else are you going to find a range where you can shoot at moving targets. the video feed on the screen is absolutly great.


 

Josh is now at Legacy Outdoors on Main Street in Cartersville.  He's selling Bowtechs and he's a great guy and great tech!


----------



## bckwzlineman

Are y'all freakin kiddin me? I may have missed a post but not one for Danny m at Oconee bait and tackle in east dublin ga? He's not just a bow guy. He gives a crap if you connect or not. You don't know what your missing if you haven't met dan the man!


----------



## WolfElder

The Foxhole Guns and Archery
http://www.foxholeoutdoors.com/Pages/default.aspx
Gainesville GA.

Dale knows his stuff and very cool, could have sold me more junk but actually talked me out of it since I didnt really need them. Def took care of the problem I was having.


----------



## illinoisboy

Josh of Legacy outdoors in downtown Cartersville is an extremely knowledgeable mechanic on just about ALL MAKES. His bow labor and string labor are a $DEAL$. He is also a nice guy with a good attitude!


----------



## Rabbit

illinoisboy said:


> Josh of Legacy outdoors in downtown Cartersville is an extremely knowledgeable mechanic on just about ALL MAKES. His bow labor and string labor are a $DEAL$. He is also a nice guy with a good attitude!


 
Ditto X 10...Josh knows his stuff!


----------



## larryx7

*all the new hunting bows are in*

I just stopped by the Archery Learning Center in Snellville and they have a great selection of all new Hoyts and lots of other bows too. They also have all the best sites and arrow rest and I found my arrows there too. Man can they fix a bow up


----------



## sneakypete

AFTER THE FIRST OF THE YEAR BRANNEN OUTFITTERS IN PERRY. New store off the interstate beside Hamby CHevrolet. No archery stuff yet but its comin they should have the best stuff available and good people runnin it.


----------



## crashtke

I was pretty impressed with the customer service at Buck N Bass today in Buford, GA.  A friend of mine recommended them.  I purchased a target for my crossbow and I am not sure if they misunderstood when I made my initial purchase or what, but the target that they sold me did NOT work for my crossbow.  I took it back with the bolts still in the target.  They spent 30 minutes recovering the bolts carefully, gave me a target more suitable for my needs and took excellent care of me.  I will be visiting them again.


----------



## msbowhnter

*Outdoor depot*

And another thumbs up for Outdoor depot in Gainesville. Went in for the first time, looking to drop bow off for new string and by/change my cam to a 28. Dropped what they were doing ands got me setup and out the door. I am picky and they did a great job. I will be going back. they also did a Cam swap instead of charging me. I was expecting to pay for the cam since all other shops told me they could not swap them.


----------



## nscrash

*Money mizer pawn in Macon*

I can say without a doubt that money mizer pawn in macon has the best bow tech in the area! Trey knows his stuff!


----------



## dcutler

Jim's Bow & Gun
Jim's Bow & Gun
1342 1st St
Dudley, GA 31022
(478) 676-4444


----------



## kvfalcon

Mitch's Archery
115 Longview Dr
Canton, GA 30114
(770) 479-7004


----------



## MTBXC

*Mitches Archery Canton GA*

Just back into archery after a 15 year break due to life and kids. Mitches archery set me up with a new Mathews Creed XS and man am I diggin it. Be out there next year gettin my hunt on and possibly a few 3D shoots.


----------



## Fro1911nut

A few weeks ago we were talking about bow shops and guys we use to tune and set up our bows. I made comment I took mine all the way back to WV because I could not fine a bow tech in Georgia who would put the time into setting a bow up.....well by accident I found a fella I think yall should know about. 

I found Randy on accident looking for a new bow target. He had some blob style targets up for sale on another forum. I decided I would take one and gave the number a call and left a voice mail. Randy called me back within the hour and takes the time to explain all about the targets, there make up, weight, stopping power..you name it. Now mind you I was already sold on the target before he called, but he took the time to tell me everything about it. 
 He also explains to me he tunes bows, makes arrows, etc and works from him home in Woodstock. I tell him of some issues I was having with my Hoyt and he asks if I could please bring it with me he would like to look at it if I did not mind. 
 I made a appointment with him and when I showed up Randy greeted me at his door. His shop is in his basement, and is very organized and neat. I handed him my Hoyt and he started to check a few things such as draw weight, tiller, and cam lean. Now what made a difference to me is he did not just say well ya need this or that he took the time to "show" me what was off on the bow. 
 I was already looking for someone to install my new set of strings and cables so I left it with him and he called me today and said its ready come on by! 

He just does not tune it and say here ya go...he makes what he calls a "map of the bow" that has ever measurement on the bow, arrow weight, crono speed.etc! He took the the time when i got there to go over everything he done step by step. He then had me shoot a few times to see how it felt before he adjusted my peep....and it honestly felt like a different bow! I was amazed! 

He switched me from a 500 size shaft to a bigger 400 and got me 35fps faster then what I had been shooting! 

Needless to say if you need anything done to your hunting or 3D rig you need to give Randy a call. He can also get you anything you would need from arrows, rests, etc. He is also a Obsession Bow dealer.
NonTypical Archery
Randy Cooper
678.361.4106

1crazybowhunter@bellsouth.net

Few pics of my rig 









Paper tune


----------



## mark-7mag

illinoisboy said:


> Josh of Legacy outdoors in downtown Cartersville is an extremely knowledgeable mechanic on just about ALL MAKES. His bow labor and string labor are a $DEAL$. He is also a nice guy with a good attitude!



I agree. I met him today. Seems very  knowledgable and great to talk to. I will recommend him to everyone I know. Nice shop also with an indoor range.


----------



## Flatwoods Outdoors

*flatwoods outdoors*

flatwoods outdoors 

912 213 2270

4170 Marcus Nobles rd Glennville Ga 30427

ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING TO DO WITH ARCHERY


----------



## King Ryan

Austin 419 said:


> reeves hardware
> main street in clayton,georgia
> matthews, hoyt, and parker bows along with all the accesories



seconded.... 


also canf forget Southern Style Archery

http://www.southernstylearchery.com/

Rome Ga 



Owner is just awesome


----------



## digitalcassette

Fro1911nut said:


> NonTypical Archery
> Randy Cooper
> 678.361.4106
> 1crazybowhunter@bellsouth.net



I want to second this guy. I've had real trouble with the shops in cumming over the past few years and meeting Randy was like meeting an old friend. He's not just some shop out to get your money and he's got tons of knowledge to share. He's also got some great products like the previously mentioned blob targets at a steal of a price. He heard my needs initially and went over my whole setup with a fine tooth comb to ensure I would walk away with exactly what I needed. My bow shoots like a dream now.

I got the bow home and was just checking my sight with some old easton jazz arrows I had laying around.

The results speak for themselves.


----------



## Reaper812

*NonTypical Archery*

I want to add to the above post!
Just want to let people know of a great bow shop and a super nice guy,
NonTypical Archery in Woodstock Georgia. I live in Maryland, and have no trust worthy pro shops near me, so a friend told me about a guy (Randy Cooper) that has a shop at his house in Georgia, that is a wizard when it comes to bows and is also an Obsession bow dealer. So I emailed Randy told him what I wanted and what accessories . He suggested some other things that I would have never considered that will save me money and end up with a better bow. I was blow away! I never had a shop under sell you on things, they always want to up sell. The man has a real passion for what he does. He kept in touch with me every week while my bow was on order, and when he received my bow from Obsession, I don't know who was more excited, him or me! Sorry to write a novel,  it's not very often you come a cross a man that treats his customers the way he does! Please give him a call or email if you need anything for your bow, or a great tune, know matter if you live a cross the country or are a local from Georgia, this is a stand up guy and we need to help little shops like his thrive in the new world of the big box store!
Thanks,
Wayne Ayers

NonTypical Archery
Randy Cooper
678.361.4106

1crazybowhunter@bellsouth.net


----------



## Spanky1

anderson861 said:


> who's the best archery bow technician in metro area



Randy Cooper
NonTypical Archery 
205 Cherokee Way
Woodstock, GA 30188
(678) 361-4106


----------



## bertoa

Chatsworth Pawn & Sporting Goods
300 s 3rd ave. 
chatsworth, ga 30705
7066958106

I work here and would love to have a chance at your business!
we're an obsession bows dealer also. They will shock you.

my names berto. give me a shout!


----------



## BMKClemens

*Randy Cooper at NONTYPICAL ARCHERY*

205 Cherokee Springs Way, Woodstock, GA  30188
(678)361-4106

I saw an ad on here for blob targets and met a gentleman named Randy Cooper.  While I was picking it up I learned that Randy also was a bow technician.  

His shop is in his house, so he doesn't have the added expense of other retailers and his prices are very reasonable. I recently had both my Bowtech 82 Airborne and my daughter's Martin Mystic tuned at Randy Cooper's shop. I could not be more pleased with the service.  He tuned, chrono'd, paper tested and  synchronized the cams.  Both bows are dead on target and the problem with the lack of valley on my Airborne is finally solved.  I highly recommend Randy, especially if you live in Woodstock, Alpharetta, Roswell, Canton, Kennesaw or Marietta.  He even gave my daughter a few pointers.  I think you will like taking your bow to Randy.  He is a super nice guy who really takes pride in his work and will treat your bow as if it were his own.


----------



## conbon

Went to Legacy Outdoors in cartersville today to get my new bowtech experience set up today. Josh is a great guy and was very helpful. I wouldn't necessarily go in there if you're looking for accessories, as he doesn't stock very much (new store), but I will definitely use him in the future for labor and to see if he can order accessories for me. Very, very affordable labor rates!

-Connor


----------



## Rabbit

conbon said:


> Went to Legacy Outdoors in cartersville today to get my new bowtech experience set up today. Josh is a great guy and was very helpful. I wouldn't necessarily go in there if you're looking for accessories, as he doesn't stock very much (new store), but I will definitely use him in the future for labor and to see if he can order accessories for me. Very, very affordable labor rates!
> 
> -Connor



Josh is a great bow technician.  He set up my Invasion and it shot bullet holes before I left.  Ordered two dozen arrows, broad heads, new string & cables...everything cut tuned and installed for me.  Good turn times on orders!
I travel about an hour (one way) to trade with him.


----------



## Dylan_Pope

Tree Top Archrey
879 Kingsbridge Rd, Carrollton, GA 30117
(770) 836-8891
They set up the bow you buy for you at the store.
Its a smaller store.

BTW,Fro1911nut,
Is the target your bow is laying on happen to be called the "BLOB"


----------



## tmullins

*Northside Pawn*



buckfever33 said:


> Northside Pawn
> 
> Columbus, GA
> Mathews, Mission, and Bear Dealer. Great Prices and do incredible work.
> 
> 1648 Manchester Expressway
> Columbus, GA 31904-6700
> (706) 322-0561



Just found out today that Jerry has retired and Northside is getting out of the Archery business. Sending most of their stuff to the Macon store.  I was entertaining the idea of shooting some Carbon Express arrows since they where the closest dealer, guess I'll scratch that idea.


----------



## TattooedBowHunter

Social circle ace hardware Steve and Kenneth set all my bows up.
Kris87 is also a great bow tech, I had a problem I needed fixed asap and he took care of it and showed me some stuff as well.
Tracker1: makes great strings, all my bows have Apache strings on them.


----------



## Stump06

Satilla River Outdoors
200 N Madison Ave 
Douglas, Ga 31533

They carry Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, Elite, and Obsession bows with a good selection of accessories as well.  Chris is a good tech and will take the time to get your bow shooting great.  They have a drawboard, chronograph, and all the other tools to get the most out of any bow brought up there.  I have been very pleased with their service.


----------



## Seabolt13

The Outdoor Depot, Ryan and Patrick are top notch!


----------



## Vaughn726

Tanner's in Vidalia, Georgia


https://www.facebook.com/tannersoutdoorsupply


----------



## goshenmountainman

Reeves Archery Center in Clayton Ga. They will work on any bow and set any bow up, great people and stand behind their work.


----------



## BIG HUNT

The outdoor depot if you are in north east georgia! Went in yesterday to have a string and cable put on. Also had a quiver and arrows repaired. They had it done in 45 min!! Everyone in the place was friendly. This is my bow shop from now on!


----------



## reelx11

Is there a pro shop that have many lefthand bow selection to test out than other places that only have very few selections?


----------



## full house

Treetop Archery
879 Kingsbridge Road
Carrollton, Ga 30117
770-836-8891

Last year I bought three Diamond bows for my girls. Carl set them up and then did an awesome job with each one of them indivdually, watching them shoot and fine tuning their form. He has a great selection, carrying Elite, Bowtech,Diamond, and PSE, allong with all the fixings. This year, it's Daddy's turn! Hopefully picking up my new Elite Synergy next weekend! Again, I can't imagine going anywhere and getting any better service


----------



## DaveB

I'm new to bowhunting.  I've only been hunting since 09, but I really like the thought of going out into the woods with only a bow, having that up close encounter with a deer in the woods.  Anyway, I bought a bow, and needed it setup and tuned.  Randy Cooper is the man for the job.  No matter your experience level, he's got you covered.  Such an awesome person with 40 years + experience.  You'll gain a friend from your experience and hear some hunting stories while he's working on your bow.  He also does great arrow work too!  Thanks to this thread, I found his shop.  I just wanted to post my experience.  Give him a call and he'll be more than happy you called!


NonTypical Archery
205 Cherokee Springs Way
Woodstock, GA 30188

678-361-4106
1crazybowhunter@bellsouth.net


----------



## lbb

Pop's Outdoors
Cleveland, Ga
706-865-0499

Across the street from McDonalds.

Dale's been in the business a long time. Very knowledgeable about all brands of bows. Great place to get you or your bow fixed or just talk huntin', fishin' or anything else that may come up.


----------



## rarcher

New Archery Shop in Cleveland Ga.
Goes by Pops Outdoors 
Dale Hope formerly @ fox hole is the Archery Tech.


----------



## Scott209

*Non typical archery*

Took a 5 hour ride up to see Mr. Randy Cooper at Non-Typical archery on Wednesday, after having a few shops do a not so good job, I wanted the bow right. So I'll start by saying my expectations were, by far, passed. The amount of knowledge given to me from Mr. Randy made me wish I'd brought a note pad to jot down some of it. For new archers he takes the guess work out of it, he knows exactly what he's doing and takes the extra time to get it done right. I spent the whole day in the shop as he pretty much reworked my new dream season decree and gave me pointers on proper form. As I left that evening to come back home, I was happy that I had a 5 hour ride just to think about what all I'd been told. Once I started shooting it the next day I am now grouping at 20,30, and 40 yards pretty easily and will only get better with some practice. Just last week I was ready to throw the bow and everything I had with it in the trash. Now after a few days of it being right I'm gaining some confidence. If you need some bow work done and want to be certain it is done right the first time give Mr. Randy a call at (678)361-4106.


----------



## mark-7mag

Scott209 said:


> Took a 5 hour ride up to see Mr. Randy Cooper at Non-Typical archery on Wednesday, after having a few shops do a not so good job, I wanted the bow right. So I'll start by saying my expectations were, by far, passed. The amount of knowledge given to me from Mr. Randy made me wish I'd brought a note pad to jot down some of it. For new archers he takes the guess work out of it, he knows exactly what he's doing and takes the extra time to get it done right. I spent the whole day in the shop as he pretty much reworked my new dream season decree and gave me pointers on proper form. As I left that evening to come back home, I was happy that I had a 5 hour ride just to think about what all I'd been told. Once I started shooting it the next day I am now grouping at 20,30, and 40 yards pretty easily and will only get better with some practice. Just last week I was ready to throw the bow and everything I had with it in the trash. Now after a few days of it being right I'm gaining some confidence. If you need some bow work done and want to be certain it is done right the first time give Mr. Randy a call at (678)361-4106.



I dropped mine off with him last weekend for the first time. He blew me away with his knowledge and his willingness to share it. I can't wait to go pick it up and see the results.


----------



## BambiFearsMe

*2nd Chance Archery*

This is my first post to a GON forum, because I wanted to take the time to praise a company that very much deserves it. 

I recently was in the market for a new bow and after much research I had decided that I was going to either buy an Obsession Bow or a BowTech bow. I ended up stumbling upon the website for 2ndchancearchery.com in Cumming, Georgia that sold Obsession Bows and interested me enough to give the owner Jeff Dixon a call. After just a phone call you, as did I, will have no doubt that his company is something worth checking out. It’s a small company that he runs on the side out of his basement, but don’t let that discourage you. The personal help and knowledge he’ll provide you with far exceeds anywhere else you’ll go. His interest is the bow that best suits you and your best interest and he won’t give you anything but his best. You will not find anyone that knows a bow and its mechanics better than him. And he’s fully stocked to customize a bow for you any way you want it. I cannot praise 2nd Chance Archery enough and will no longer go anywhere else for my bow needs. Checkout his website and give him a call, you will not regret it.


----------



## pacecars

Any of you in south Georgia or north Florida looking at Hoyt or PSE should consider Tallahassee Archery Center. They are also Coral Reef Scuba. They are in Tallahassee on Capital Circle NE just down from Home Depot and Kevin's. The owner Richard is very knowledgeable and will spend a lot of time making sure you have the right setup and are comfortable before you leave. This is the first pro-shop in the area I have been comfortable enough with to buy a bow from.


----------



## Dewey3

ALC Bowhunting Pro Shop in the Fountain Square Shopping Center at US 78 and McGee Rd in Snellville (search Archery  Learning Center in Google Maps) is having a hunting bow blow out sale. They have Hoyt, Mathews and Mathews Mission bows. example: Mathews Z2 too cheap to publish and (2) 2014 Carbon Spyders. They will let you shoot these bows before buying.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Big shout out to the Outdoor Depot staff in Gainesville.  Very helpful, knowledgeable, and friendly as all get out.


----------



## BurdDawg

lbb said:


> Pop's Outdoors
> Cleveland, Ga
> 706-865-0499
> 
> Across the street from McDonalds.
> 
> Dale's been in the business a long time. Very knowledgeable about all brands of bows. Great place to get you or your bow fixed or just talk huntin', fishin' or anything else that may come up.




I agree after trying alot of Archery Shop. I'll drive the hour and half to Pop's Outdoors. Don't get no better than Dale. And Pop's keeps Dale and Gregg in line,,dw


----------



## joshb311

MCNASTY said:


> The Bow Shop
> Hazlehurst, GA 31539
> Fred Bush Road
> 
> Its 30 mins from Douglas, Vidalia, Alma, and McRae.
> 
> Call Chet or John Conley for information
> 912-253-0636 (John)
> 912-253-9786 (Chet)
> 
> There isnt any better or more savy guys in the business than these guys.



I couldn't agree more! These fellas are great! John and Chet both are professional, friendly and honest. I'd gladly recommend them to anyone.


----------



## brian lancaster

outdoor depot in Gainesville talk to Matt or Ryan best in the business both have worked with bows their whole life.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I do all my own work, the only person I will let touch my bows would be Dale Hope from Pops


----------



## mark-7mag

If you're in North GA and are looking for a bow tech with a true passion for not only the sport but for also making sure the customer is 100% satisfied , go see Randy Cooper at Non-typical archery in Woodstock. I'm blown away by how much better my bow is shooting after picking it up a couple weeks ago. Randy took the time to explain to me in detail everything my bow was doing and everything he did to correct it. Where ever you live, it's well worth the drive to pay him a visit.


----------



## John Waddell

*Archery Shop in Tifton, GA.*

Powerhouse Outdoor Equipment, Guns, & Archery Shop
Ask for Daniel Fowler. 

https://www.facebook.com/Powerhouse-Outdoor-Equipment-Guns-Archery-1448919055391467/


----------



## hallroyal

Social Circle Ace Home Center
Social Circle, GA

Kenneth and Big John hooked me up today with some much needed advice! I brought an old Myles Keller Magnum Legend up there and they helped me get it shooting true. I will most definitely be upgrading and buying from Social Circle. I'm glad to have found these guys, go check them out!


----------



## Samoset

*Peach tree city, Newnan area?*

Need a good pro shop within 30 min of Sharpsburgh peactree city area. That's open on Sunday's and willing to help a complete newb get setup with first compound hunting bow and arrows. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## GhostRed7

I hate to necro, but having just gone through my first purchase as a new archer, I have to also support:

Mitch's Archery & Deer Cooler
115 Longview Dr
Canton, GA 30114

From the youngest there to Mitch.  They were friendly, very knowledgeable, and very helpful.


----------



## ralphie250

I use army navy outdoor center off of hwy 42 in stockbridge. its the best


----------



## Justin1985

+1 for treetop archery in carrollton. Carl knows his stuff, and his customer service is 2nd to none.


----------



## whitetailfreak

I recently made my first trip to Grant's Sporting Goods since Kevin reopened the family business as "Son's of Grants". I can recommend these guys with confidence. I ended up with an Obsession Turmoil, and the Archery Tech was knowledgeable and professional. He gave me one on one service for over an hour while I shot and asked questions. After attempting to do business with a local PSE dealer (I have shot PSE for the last 6 or 7 years) who came across as bow snobs, I couldn't be happier with my experience at Grant's.


----------



## Tadder

New NEGA ARCHERY SHOP.  SAM BOW'S ARCHERY in Ila, Ga. They want you shooting your best so they Tune To Profection.     Come check them out. I think there holding a Grand Open in Aug. Watch for them on Face Book.   240 main st. Ila. Ga.  706 789 0090


----------



## Curvebow05

MBH6333 said:


> Kinda new to the whole bow thing, But I cant imagine any being much better than Wildcat Archery in the Savannah area... Pooler to be exact...


X2 on Wildcat Archery. Best shop and management around the Savannah area. I drive an hour to get anything done that I need. I've been around enough shops to know when to stick with one.


----------



## drewskyc

I am not a bow hunter as I hunt with firearms but I have been entertaining the idea of attempting it with either a crossbow or compound bow. Anyway today I was out in Woodstock and stumbled on this place:

Backwood Bowstrings
3333 Trickum Road
Woodstock, GA 30188

Owner was nice and knowledgeable. He offered lessons reasonably priced too. I am thinking of going back with my son as archery is something we can practice together in our back yard.


----------



## Tadder

Sam Bows Archery LLC   Ila ,GA  706 789 0090.    Why 106 just north of Athens 15 mins. approx.  12 noon  8 pm M-F , Sat dates and times will change dew too shooting out of town. Mid AUG. LOOK FOR SAT. time. Thank you.  Catch us on Facebook.


----------



## BowArrow

BOWTREADER is a new full service archery shop in Statesboro, Ga. They carry several major brands of bows and crossbows and archery supplies. The bow tec. made some adjustments on my bow that will help. Their address is 23320 Hwy 80 E. less than half mile pass Harbor Freight on left. Tele. 912-225-1630. Was pleasantly surprised with the new store and the friendly service.


----------



## cycler

Any recommendations for Dahlonega and surrounding areas?


----------



## Private370

Backwoods Archery 2566 E Pinetree Blvd Thomasville, Ga 31792
 Chef 229.226.3276


----------



## Curvebow05

BowArrow said:


> BOWTREADER is a new full service archery shop in Statesboro, Ga. They carry several major brands of bows and crossbows and archery supplies. The bow tec. made some adjustments on my bow that will help. Their address is 23320 Hwy 80 E. less than half mile pass Harbor Freight on left. Tele. 912-225-1630. Was pleasantly surprised with the new store and the friendly service.


X2 on Bowtreader! John and his staff are great, and the family is always around the shop. Gives them a much different feel than the normal shop. Great selection of bows and equipment and will order anything you need.


----------



## sanderson5141

Treetop Archery 
879 Kingsbridge Rd 
Carrollton, GA 30117-5244
(770)-836-8891

Ask for Carl, he is the best.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

SamBows Archery LLC
N, 240 Main St Ila, GA
(706) 789-0090


----------



## sea trout

Souhternhunter17 said:


> SamBows Archery LLC
> N, 240 Main St Ila, GA
> (706) 789-0090



X2!! Great experience


----------



## drewskyc

I made a post about Backwoods Bow Strings last year. I dabbled in archery but never really hunted with a bow as I appreciate the high percentage of my 30.06. Shop was nice though. Owner was a good guy. 

Fast forward to a couple of weeks ago. My wife has gotten the bug for bow hunting and she ordered a bow on Amazon. Nice bow but as with a lot internet purchases it had some quirks. The 3 pin site was all jacked up on it. I dropped it off over at Backwoods and they had her taken care of that day no problem. Highly recommend


----------



## Big John

Social Circle ACE Archery
181 S Cherokee Rd Social Circle, GA 30025
770-464-3354


----------



## huckhgh

sea trout said:


> X2!! Great experience



X3!!! Sam is the MAN! He helped me with my Hoyt a few weeks back and now I've got no excuses to miss this year.


----------



## hunterrich

thmbarry said:


> Gables in douglasville..right off fairburn rd near bankhead hwy.



I live in Douglasville and haven't been there in years. I went there after I had an issue with my PSE Nova and I was treated like an idiot, this was my first compound and didn't know all the terms. After about 20minutes of this I asked for my bow back and left.


----------



## ajtowe

Social Circle Ace ... not the best. Lazy employees didn’t even want to cut 6 arrows for me. They all believe they’re pros and make you feel stupid if you’re somewhat new to bow hunting like myself. A woman came in and was yelling with a manager while I was there about her son being mistreated with their archery team. Also the shop is very disorganized, nothing worse than a nasty place with no organization 
I won’t be going back


----------



## Hunter922

Honestly I have seen first hand arrogance and lack of customer service from multiple shops listed. This is an old thread but the same subject is brought up. 
IF an archery shop plans on being a successful business for years to come why wouldn't they cater to all archers new and old. Without all of them you are out of business. If you are a shop owner you for sure want to make sure the people who are paying your Bills return to your shop.


----------



## dawgsrule

I’m looking at getting a new bow before next year and want to start shooting some but I can’t find shops with multiple brands. I’d like to shoot a Matthews, Hoyt, prime, elite, bow tech, and pse without having to go to multiple shops. Are there any shops I could feel them all out back to back? Or even a shop with 3 or 4 of the brands would be helpful.


----------



## Trip Penn

dawgsrule Culpepper Outdoors in Evans has all of them but the PSE. Great service as well.


----------



## South Man

Anyone around Dalton check out Josh @ Discount Sporting Goods or Kevin Grant @ Grants


----------



## olinprice

Diamondback Archery Shop 1255 mount pleasant Rd Thomson GA 30824 James Weeks 706-872-4336


----------



## dixiejacket

Drove by Treetop in Carrollton this weekend.  Closed down.  Sad.


----------



## C Cape

Dallas Wayne Boot Company in Thomasville, GA!  Full line pro shop with 20 yard indoor range! 

Stocking Mathews & Elite Currently but looking into other brands as well.


----------



## Long Cut

dixiejacket said:


> Drove by Treetop in Carrollton this weekend.  Closed down.  Sad.



Switched names/shops to Top Tier Archery new stores off Bankhead Hwy in Carrollton.


----------



## Long Cut

Top Tier Archery (formerly Treetop Archery) 
2080 Bankhead HWY, Carrollton 
770-836-8891

I dropped my bow 19’ out of the tree while escaping a September lightning storm. While checking the timing/limbs,cams.. ended up 1/4 dry firing the bow. 
Carl fixed me up and even replaced one of my Lumenocks that was destroyed from the fall. Turnaround time despite it being the archery opener was inside 5 days. 

I’ve used many different bow techs, Carl has been one of the best. I’ll gladly make the 1 hour drive.


----------



## kee2archery

*Life Outdoors
3937 Bemiss RD Suite B
Valdosta, GA 31605
229-671-9114
ask for Jeremie
They sell Mathews, BowTech, Hoyt, and PSE
They also work on all make and model bows*​


----------



## deadend

Backwoods Bowstrings in Woodstock was jam up.  Was at the end of my rope trying to get some arrows built.  Found him on a Google search.  He had the level of service that is hard to find anymore.  Can't find any other shop remotely interested in taking my money and he got me squared away.  It's amazing that any archery shops stay in business with the level of service and attitude they have.


----------



## ASH556

Just bought my first Mathews from Social Circle Ace last night. I’ve been going to Outdoor Depot in Gainesville for years and what folks say about Patrick and Ryan treating you great is 100% correct. At the same time, you’ve got to have inventory and they didn’t have the bow I wanted. Social Circle Ace did and for a great price too! Robbie set me up, and @Big John and another gentleman took the time to answer any question I asked and even handed me their personal bows to shoot. I just don’t see how anyone could say something bad about these guys and this shop. Then again, I worked a gun counter and armorer’s bench for 13 years and there’s always “those” you’ll never make happy. Say, “Hi” and ask if you can help and you’re a pushy salesman. Let folks browse and you’re unhelpful, arrogant, and rude. Oh well, like I said, don’t hesitate to go see the guys in Social Circle!


----------



## mizzippi jb

I scrolled back a couple pages and didn't see Pop's Outdoors in Demorest mentioned. They make the best strings I've ever shot. No peep turn, no breaking in.... And as knowledgeable and down to earth folks as you'll find.  family owned and operated.


----------



## WTM45

I'm gonna second a vote for Pop's Outdoors in Demorest!

Drove down to visit family last week, and they were more than willing to sell me the Blob Targets which I had been wanting for years!  Loaded up the truck and brought 'em home!  Great prices, great service and great conversation!


----------



## tell sackett

Another vote for Social Circle Ace, even though it's an 85 mile ride for me (they're the closest 10Pt. service center). I called the day before and told them how far I had to ride and they did the work while I waited (and drooled over the new 10Pt.'s and Ravins).


----------



## Vaughn726

Hunter’s Archery Supply 
782 Green Tippett Road
Vidalia, Georgia.  30474
912-293-4803
https://www.facebook.com/huntersarcherysupply/


----------



## PRESMAK14

Faith and Archery
Winder, Ga
chuck.henzy@faithandarchery.com
706-621-9143
www.facebook.com/FaithAndArchery/
www.instagram.com/faithandarchery/

Schedule appointments due to working out of home.  
Lancaster Archery Supply Dealer
Phantom Bow Strings Dealer
GAS Bowstrings Dealer
Iron Will Outfitters Dealer
AAE and Feather Vision Dealer


----------



## Highintheshoulder

Top Bait 
Cuthbert Ga.
229-732-1715
Jason


----------



## Roadwarrior

I want to say thank you to the bow tech at Franklin's in Athens, Ga. I had a new string put on my bow. He spent time with me to get everything thing checked out and answered all of my questions. Could not have asked for a better experience. Thank you. Not to mention the price for the services he rendered was extremely fair.


----------

